# Any connections in the Extended.



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has connected with a buck or bull on the front? I don't want to know the area just if anyone has got one off the mountain.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I've had my chances  But it isn't over yet


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Haven't been out yet. It hasn't started, has it?


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

> It hasn't started, has it?


It has now that there is snow.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Went out on Sunday in the snow storm, seen two little bucks, still with mama, decided to pass. Seen lots of does and fawns. Seen some hunters and they said they seen a few three points. The deer were out and moving quite a bit when I was up there, which surprised me with how hard it was snowing.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

weatherby25 said:


> > It hasn't started, has it?
> 
> 
> It has now that there is snow.


I think I'll wait until the mullet fiasco is over. :wink:


----------



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> weatherby25 said:
> 
> 
> > > It hasn't started, has it?
> ...


+1

Has anyone been up above Brigham City?


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Tree thought you have been working very hard at that mullet to join that group of mullet hunters???


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Ya before i hit it hard i wait until after the pumkins have all been picked. I went up once on the second weekend in SEP didn't see anything.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

weatherby25 said:


> Tree thought you have been working very hard at that mullet to join that group of mullet hunters???


I join the mullet hunt every year, chasing GPC smoking mullet head trespassers around. :mrgreen:


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I've been going up a few times every week. First time since 2003 that I haven't filled my deer tag during the regular season. I've seen some nice bucks and a lot of youngsters. Watched 3 bucks get into a fight Sunday night...that was cool. Had a couple rock fights with moose.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

jahan said:


> Went out on Sunday in the snow storm, *seen* two little bucks, still with mama, decided to pass. * Seen *lots of does and fawns.* Seen* some hunters and they said they *seen* a few three points. The deer were out and moving quite a bit when I was up there, which surprised me with how hard it was snowing.


It's SAW :lol: And you call me a hillbilly. _(O)_


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

this years hunt wont be as good as last year  because I believe there was a prety good winter kill. I simply havent seen the deer numbers I usualy see

I did however take a buck on opening day up their -*|*-


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > Went out on Sunday in the snow storm, *seen* two little bucks, still with mama, decided to pass. * Seen *lots of does and fawns.* Seen* some hunters and they said they *seen* a few three points. The deer were out and moving quite a bit when I was up there, which surprised me with how hard it was snowing.
> ...


Past tense, present tense....overrated! :mrgreen:


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

I have seen a couple nice bucks so far this year, I took a deer last year and because I am in the dedicated hunter program and this is my second year I don't really need a deer, I would rather hunt next year. In other words I was looking for elk but no go on any fresh sign at all. Of course it didn't help that the bikers were out in full force yelling back and forth at times. I am willing to trade info with anyone via pm for the general area I have been in and seen deer for any info on general areas of where elk have been sighted.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

SWBUCKMASTER lets see the pictures.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

inbowrange said:


> SWBUCKMASTER lets see the pictures.


There are a few pictures of his buck in this thread:
viewtopic.php?f=9&t=9170


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> Past tense, present tense....overrated! :mrgreen:


Excuse me? Participle. Perfect tense. Don't even mess with me; I'm an English teacher!

But I'm a Utahn first, and I SEEN some deer on the extended. :wink:


----------

